# TiVo Is Launching A New Network Comedy Service Targeting Cord Cutters



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

http://nypost.com/2015/03/05/tivo-targets-cord-cutters-with-new-recording-feature/

Tivo seems to be working hard on the ota front.



> *TiVo targets cord-cutters with new recording feature*
> 
> Why would you wait for NBC's comedy-centric streaming service to launch later this year, when you can get it now from TiVo?
> 
> ...


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

Yawn.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Wake me when they offer something that makes cable obsolete.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm not sure I'll partake in this, but this will be a nice feature for certain households. Sounds like these Collections will be landing on all of our boxes tomorrow.

The curated collections TiVo assembles are a feature I should probably utilize more. I forget they are there.

http://www.multichannel.com/news/technology/tivo-bows-curated-comedy-service-broadcasters/388621


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Doesn't the NYPost so-called news article, as quoted above, read like an infomercial for TiVo?

And by the way, where are those super pen-sized TV antennas that the article references?

As the concept of cutting the cable cord seems to be very much in vogue nowadays, makes sense for TiVo to try to lure that demographic in, to expand the subscriber base and keep Wall Street and investors happy (among other goals). Nicely, that can advantage those already in the TiVo barn.


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

Mikeguy said:


> And by the way, where are those super pen-sized TV antennas that the article references?


A quick google search found this: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=7975

Hard to get a fully-accurate grasp of its dimensions, but based on the RF connector, that is a pretty small antenna.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Well, not quite pen-sized, and my guess is that it's not the revolutionary, "super" antenna the NYPost was indicating/suggesting . . . .


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

RoyK said:


> Yawn.





series5orpremier said:


> Wake me when they offer something that makes cable obsolete.




Nice that TiVo is understanding the growing ranks of those using only the internet, antenna and the public library for the viewing needs. Still a small part of the viewing populace, but hopefully more people will watch less TV by getting rid of cable and dish, and thus become healthier not being a coach potato by not being tempted to watch so much TV. 
:up:


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

When I first saw this, I didn't realize it was just another "Collection" entry. Not an area I really use a lot. 

The concept behind it is interesting though... NBC is launching a streaming service for comedy lineup content and want to charge $3.50 a month for the service.

CBS is creating an all content streaming service for $6 a month. 

Tivo is just trying to show that - "Hey, cord cutters, these streaming services aren't really necessary if you have a quality DVR with an OTA connection and look, we are going to make it really easy for you!"


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Keen said:


> A quick google search found this: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=7975
> 
> Hard to get a fully-accurate grasp of its dimensions, but based on the RF connector, that is a pretty small antenna.


Also known as a really bulky pen!


----------



## andrews777 (Aug 23, 2007)

The pricing on these things seems a bit high.

Adding several of these could easily cost more than cable in the first place and possibly hit download caps, it those were applied.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

So pretty much Suggestions by category.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo has had "collections" for a long time. They use to be called Guru Guides in the old SD UI, then they became "collections" in the HD UI. They're handy for recording all the new shows at the start of the TV season.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

So TiVo isn't really "Launching A New Network Comedy Service" ?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Well, it's not really a new "service"--rather, a category added to the already-present Collections content curation.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I never use these collections, but this really is a pretty cool implementation.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo has had "collections" for a long time. They use to be called Guru Guides in the old SD UI, then they became "collections" in the HD UI. They're handy for recording all the new shows at the start of the TV season.


Oh yeah there's a whole What to Watch Now menu that I've never visited. Forgot about that. Is that where this is? I don't even know where that stuff is otherwise.

I never bothered with that stuff. I guess I had enough to watch or would get my ideas for new shows elsewhere...word of mouth or website.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No it's in the Find section. Basically they are human maintained lists of shows that you can subscribe to like a SP. They do one every year for new shows that makes it easy to pick up episodes of all the pilots that air in September/October. Otherwise I don't really use them myself.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

This isn't really set up as a Collection. All it does is list the comedies on each network. You still have to set up a 1P for each show. I thought there would be a "record all" option.


----------

